# hotwiring automobiles?



## wokofshame (Jan 5, 2010)

so i've heard many different things from many different people, does the whole "put the two wires together" deal work on older cars? before about what model years on what makes? what are you looking for? 


is there a way to put shit back together if you sawed the igniton barrel off?

put all your knowledge on starting cars w/out keys on this thread.


----------



## stove (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotwiring a car is very simple in theory, but depends heavily on the make/model. At the very essence, you need to provide power, and then separeately charge the starter. This is why you see people strike the wires together, and once the engine starts, twist two wires together.

Anti-security measures have made this markedly more difficult.

Yes, it is possible to bypass almost everything on the driver's side of the firewall if you want to (like a remote starter).

More later, I only have a minute left in this library.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 6, 2010)

Magic key's, it's all you need. I have seen 3 rings of magic keys in all my life, so good luck!


----------



## wokofshame (Jan 6, 2010)

magic keys? do explain. 
and stove how do you bypass the remote starter (you mean the key with the rcomputer chip built in, right?)

also i found this http://www.wikihow.com/Hotwire-a-Car

sounds like a drill is pretty effective


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jan 6, 2010)

haven't screwdrivers been used?, jammed into the key hole and then used to turn it just the same


----------



## xbocax (Jan 6, 2010)

ya sum guy from AAA did this to my friends car who got so drunk off his ass he swallowed his key(why i don't drink). keep in mind it was a 70's crappy junk car but if the car looks old and like its a lower end model you should be able to take a hammer to a screwdriver bash it in the ignition and wallah your golden. For how long this will work i have no idea.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 6, 2010)

Bump keys are easy for cars. Very.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 7, 2010)

arent magic key keys that are specially made to fit into any ignition?


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 7, 2010)

wildboy860 said:


> arent magic key keys that are specially made to fit into any ignition?



The magic keys I know are ignition specific, and are often collected from going through literally THOUSANDS of old cars at scrap. It can take years to develop a good set of key rings for types of cars, and ignition styles. Some magic keys are just a good combination of many different cuts, and sloppy older ignitions. There is skill involved in magic keys, with shifter, steering wheel movement. Common in things like the wrecking and towing industry. On the other end, bump keys take custom cut blanks, and is also skill.


----------



## wokofshame (Jan 7, 2010)

so a bump key is one you cut yourself?
and the magic key will be like a keyring of 10 or 20 Ford keys for Fords and you just go thru them one by one?

i know how to bypass the automatic transmission shifter lock (push that little button deal down next to the shifter) but what about steering wheel locks? 
like that wikihow page says, do you just need to remove the plastic cover and shove a pin w/ a screwdriver? (for steering wheel being locked)


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hitched a ride with a fella whose older car didn't need the key to keep running, he could (I watched) just pull the key out as we drove along and there was no change in performance.


----------



## Diagaro (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not even going to bother here.


----------



## mittens (Aug 17, 2010)

It looks like you guys mentioned using a screw driver already, but it doesn't look like you guys went into it to deeply. I worked in an auto mechanic shop with a few, um... less than scrupulous, mechanics. the way they explained it is that a very large majority of economy class vehicles made before 2003 can be started by using a screwdriver to break the ignition. turning a key in an ignition is kind of like flicking on a light switch. you are just making an electrical connection to activate the starter. turning a screw driver in an ignition, kind of does the same thing, but it just does a lot more damage to the ignition.

After 2003 they started to add more security features. Like magnetic keys, OnStar and stuff.


----------



## FLoP (Aug 19, 2010)

most cars, trucks and vans from the 80s have a metal rod that runs along the top of the steering colum. you can remove the cover to that and push the rod down to start it. i did that on a ford econoline van. a lot of the cars dont have steering lock. with a late 90s pathfinder you can use a big set of vise grips to break off the ignition lock and turn it over with a flat tip screwdriver. you can get under the hood an run a wire from the battery to the ignition coil for power and use a screwdriver to jump the terminals on the starter to crank it. you dont even have to be in the car for that one.


----------

